
I have created a website where i pay people 0.01$ for a like that they get - wrajte
http://wrajte.com/wad/
======
mtmail
You need to get a spelling and grammar review from an English speaker. The
spelling mistakes make the website look bad.

"What is Wrajte is the fist social network where you can win money from your
likes."

